
Can a Computer Algorithm Replace the Human Ear? - yoodit
https://www.utab.com/magazine/article/qLBAvkWibJP
======
monsk
I've been working on a similar tool for my own personal use, and have found
it's MUCH easier for "pop music" which tends to always be diatonic w/ only a
few borrowed chords at most, not to mention basslines almost always reaffirm
the chord progression.

I've found it harder to figure out how to distinguish the upper harmonies over
a pedal in terms of algorithmic writing, since I still associate certain
chords with "feelings".

------
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9886819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9886819)

Show HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9023302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9023302)

